# First go at macro with a nikon 105mm f2.8 micro. Thoughts?



## Raley (Mar 24, 2019)

Picked up the nikon 105mm f2.8 micro today as my first macro lens (expensive...to me atleast). Love this lens, it is so much fun, i am already craving greater magnification but for now this will do. Does anyone recommend extension tubes or teleconverters for "super macro"? What are the pros and cons of each when it comes to macro? 

What yall think of this shot? I am torn on the reflection of the lights, i would almost prefer a clean image of the eye alone but on the other hand i rather do like the colors of the reflection.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 24, 2019)

I like this shot a lot. It may even be better without the lights as you say, either way it has an almost "mystical" look to it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 24, 2019)

Pity about the light reflection, good shot though......


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice sharp capture of the iris. I've always loved how intricate the colors and patterns in the iris are. I use extension tubes on my nikon 105 macro fairly regularly. I think I can get up to 1.7:1 with them. Things to keep in mind is that they do cost you some light and you need to be even more careful with your technique because they magnify any deficiencies as well.

I find I dont need extension tubes unless my subject is really really tiny. Usually using good technique and a good sweet spot aperture let's me crop pretty heavily and still have good IQ.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2019)

*First go at macro?*

*Pretty cool, no?*


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 24, 2019)

Very nice, macro can be addicting.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 24, 2019)

Great lens for lots of things


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 24, 2019)

Good job. The 'twinkle' isn't all that bothersome. 

If you want more go ahead and try some tubes, two advantages are low cost and no glass. Another alternative that isn't too costly would be a Raynox clip on. Just don't get one of those super cheap screw-on lenses, no point in putting an inferior piece of glass in front of your nice lens.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2019)

Macro is its own little world!


----------



## Raley (Mar 24, 2019)

Derrel said:


> *First go at macro?*
> 
> *Pretty cool, no?*



YES! Super cool. Im loving it!


crimbfighter said:


> Nice sharp capture of the iris. I've always loved how intricate the colors and patterns in the iris are. I use extension tubes on my nikon 105 macro fairly regularly. I think I can get up to 1.7:1 with them. Things to keep in mind is that they do cost you some light and you need to be even more careful with your technique because they magnify any deficiencies as well.
> 
> I find I dont need extension tubes unless my subject is really really tiny. Usually using good technique and a good sweet spot aperture let's me crop pretty heavily and still have good IQ.



Thank you for the info and tips!


----------



## adamhiram (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks great!  I actually kind of like the catch light.  One thing to keep in mind with extension tubes is that they work by allowing you to get closer - great for inanimate objects, but more of a challenge for things like insects where being an inch or two away isn't practical.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 25, 2019)

Im also a fanatic about the intricate colors and webs within the Iris. Nice one.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2019)

Shoot more frames than you might think are necessary, since slight focus errors/different focus placements, can make or break many close-up shots. Also, do some research on focus stacking, one of the newest developments in macro shooting.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Nicely done and the detail is fantastic. 

Good work.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't know macro really, other than I like it and this pic is great in my opinion. I do recommend some Visine for that eye.


----------

